# My Sinn 104...BLASTED by NEWW (Duarte)



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

I've never been a fan of a polished watch, but fell in love with the Sinn 104. So, after owning my 104 for nearly 2 months, I decided to send it off to North East Watch Works and have Duarte blast it!!! I haven't gotten it back yet, but should have it back soon!! I'll update with better pics when I get it back as well as provide a full review of my experience with Duarte and the result of the bead blasting.

***EDIT**
*I just got the watch back!!! First of all...let me say that I am a perfectionist. Everything must be aligned, proper and fitting. Here is my 100% honest feedback of the finished product...
First and foremost, my initial impressions when I pulled the watch out of the box, I was impressed!! However, upon close inspection, I realized that Duarte didn't put the bezel insert back on properly. It was misaligned. The 12 o'clock bezel screw was at 5 o'clock. :-( No worries...I promptly removed the bezel by undoing the screws, easily removed the bezel insert, removed the double-sided tape from the bezel insert since it was causing the insert to not be inserted properly into the bezel, used my usual "glue" that I use to affix bezel inserts, realigned the insert properly, let it dry and reattached the bezel. I will say that the bezel, now that the screws had been removed, is quite a bit more sturdy for the better!! Prior to sending it off, there was a little play and wobble to the bezel while on the watch. There is no more wobble or play between clicks!! It's solid as a rock and there is absolutely no play in it whatsoever!! It's perfect for my liking!!

Now onto the finish...THIS is how this watch was made to be in my opinion. It's an elegant tool watch that deserves a "tool-like" finish. The polished finish for me was just too much and didn't give the watch the proper "attitude" that it deserves. The bead blast is smooth and perfectly applied!! It has just the perfect amount of sheen to it to give it just a tad bit of dressiness that would compliment any outfit, be it dressed up with a suit or worn with sweats and a t-shirt. The new blasted finish looks like it came like this straight from the factory!! I am extremely pleased with the results!! Duarte was able to blast the inner ring that borders the sapphire crystal as well as the bezel edge and bezel screw heads!! I will say that the numerals on the bezel insert are still "polished", but it is a very welcoming contrast to the rest of the watch and makes the bezel POP!

The pictures below were taken with my iPhone 6 in front of a window on a dreary, cloudy and rainy day. Albeit, natural light. Sorry for any dust or lint on the photos. None of them are altered with the exception of the wrist shots. I wanted to alter them a little to show that there is just a little bit of reflection in the finish as you can see the reflection of the beads on my bracelet on the case.

Overall, I am excited and very very pleased with the result!! I now love this watch even more!!! I hope you enjoy the photos as much as I enjoy the watch!! If any one wants to see more pics, just let me know and I will be more than happy to provide them. I give my approval to Duarte and commend his work 100%, minus the drawback of the improper bezel reassembly which was an easy fix for me. Do not hesitate to send your watch to Duarte to get it re-finished! Turnaround time was exactly 1.5 weeks!!! His communications is prompt, accurate and precise. 








































































































Thanks,
Ty


----------



## sivart (Mar 5, 2013)

Great call. I saw a bead blasted 103 on the sales side and it was cool. I'd like Sinn to offer factory bead blast option as well as other flavors of hands,etc. Keep us posted on the mod.


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

That's a nice touch for a tool watch look. Well done!


----------



## Geof3 (Jan 26, 2008)

I bet Sinn would probably do it during a service or something. Looks pretty cool!


----------



## Armadillo (Nov 15, 2009)

Definitely gives it more of the tool look. I like it. 
Now if we could get an end link to go with the 103 or 356 bracelet I would pick one up tomorrow.


----------



## dhtjr (Feb 7, 2013)

Does he blast the bezel ring too (the polished exterior ring next to the crystal)? Looks like he did from the pic. 

I'm tempted to do this. Mind sharing the cost? Thanks.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

dhtjr said:


> Does he blast the bezel ring too (the polished exterior ring next to the crystal)? Looks like he did from the pic.
> 
> I'm tempted to do this. Mind sharing the cost? Thanks.


Yes. Everything that was polished on the exterior is now blasted. Including the ring on the inner part of the bezel which is part of the case. I believe this is what you're referring to. I didn't have him do the brushed case back. The only think that should be polished now is the inner chapter ring.

Here is a link to his site. Shows all pricing. Turn around time will be less than 2 weeks! 
http://www.newatchworks.com/watch-services.html

I wasn't sure who to go with. From my inquiries, I contacted MCWW first. Their pricing was the highest and said that turnaround time would be 4-6 months 

Then I contacted Jack at IWW. His pricing was $75 plus shipping. Everyone knows that Jack's reputation is impeccable and his work is beyond reproach. But I just didn't get a warm fuzzy. He left some of my questions unanswered and seemed like he was annoyed when responding to my emails. He even said that he recently did another 104 and that the owner was pleased.

Lastly I contacted Duarte at NEWW. His pricing was less than IWW and he answered all of my questions promptly and thoroughly. He was polite and seemed excited about working with my watch. Researching Duarte, it was the photos on his site, reviews around the web and the fact that he water tested the watch as well that closed the deal.

I'll update the first post with better pics and a more thorough review of the work when I get the watch back.


----------



## dhtjr (Feb 7, 2013)

Hwkaholic said:


> Yes. Everything that was polished on the exterior is now blasted. Including the ring on the inner part of the bezel which is part of the case. I believe this is what you're referring to. I didn't have him do the brushed case back. The only think that should be polished now is the inner chapter ring.
> 
> Here is a link to his site. Shows all pricing. Turn around time will be less than 2 weeks!
> Watch Services
> ...


Thanks for all the details. Very helpful.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Very cool! Thanks for sharing your story. I'll look forward to seeing it when you get it back. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

That looks outstanding.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Should be here tomorrow!!! Can't wait!!!


----------



## jbsf3 (Feb 14, 2011)

Awesome, be sure to post pics when it arrives!


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Added photos and review!!!


----------



## cb23 (Sep 7, 2011)

That looks killer.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

cb23 said:


> That looks killer.


Agreed. I think they'd sell a lot more of these if they offered a blasted version! I'm really pleased with it!!


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Looks great! Congrats! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bottom of the ninth (Feb 14, 2008)

That is/was a great Mod! Enjoy it!


----------



## dhtjr (Feb 7, 2013)

Looks amazing. I'm always reluctant to send off a watch to be dismantled and tinkered with, but at the price and work quality this is very tempting. Thanks for the review and pics.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

dhtjr said:


> Looks amazing. I'm always reluctant to send off a watch to be dismantled and tinkered with, but at the price and work quality this is very tempting. Thanks for the review and pics.


I highly recommend Duarte and his work!!


----------



## jakesky (Oct 8, 2015)

Very interesting post. I'm not sure that I'd go that route with that Sinn, but it's good to know that you can blast one if you want. I'm glad to turned out to your satisfaction and thanks for all the info. Wear it well.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

That looks amazing. The 104 got on my list after seeing a review on YouTube, but your photos have me sold.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Gazza74 said:


> That looks amazing. The 104 got on my list after seeing a review on YouTube, but your photos have me sold.


I assume that you watched TGVs review. It's a beauty of a watch!! And so much nicer with the blasting!! For reference, I have a 7.15" wrist. I prefer a larger (42-44mm) watch. But the 104 fits so nicely.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Squeezed a 22mm Crown and Buckle leather strap on it tonight. Having too much fun swapping out straps tonight!!


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Hwkaholic said:


> I assume that you watched TGVs review. It's a beauty of a watch!! And so much nicer with the blasting!! For reference, I have a 7.15" wrist. I prefer a larger (42-44mm) watch. But the 104 fits so nicely.


Indeed it was TGV's review . Your 104 is nicer though, and for $50 (if I saw it right), definitely worth it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Total with insured shipping each way was $82.50.


----------



## petethegreek (Sep 21, 2008)

Wow. What a transformation. I'm getting bead blast thoughts myself for my 104. The 104 is one of my go to watches and this will de-bling it. I wear mostly on NATO so that will work even better. 

Thanks for posting.


----------



## pizza_nightmare (Jan 29, 2015)

Very brave of you. Looks good.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamsie (Mar 14, 2010)

I like, nice watch! I felt like you with the 556i so I sold it and was able to acquire the Sinn 556LE Weiss which has the best bead blasted finish I have yet to own, very even and has a polish to it which is what made the BIG difference for me. ENJOY!


----------



## jconnway (Jul 20, 2013)

Watch came out fantastic I love it.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks for all of the kind comments everyone!! If you're considering getting a watch bead blasted, I highly recommend Duarte!!


----------



## Driv3r (Jan 7, 2014)

Definitely going to keep this in mind as an alternative to sending off to Sinn to have a bead blasted watch refinished.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Driv3r said:


> Definitely going to keep this in mind as an alternative to sending off to Sinn to have a bead blasted watch refinished.


What does Sinn charge?? Honestly, I can't imagine that it would be cheaper and come back with a finish much better than from Duarte. It really looks like it came from the factory this way.


----------



## Driv3r (Jan 7, 2014)

I haven't looked into it yet but I can't see it being any cheaper especially with shipping and everything 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

sinn return shipping is 95 euros, just for shipping.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

David Woo said:


> sinn shipping back is 95 euros, just for shipping.


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

Hwkaholic said:


>


just don't buy a set of replacement spring bars


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Hey guys,
Just out of curiosity, does a bead blasted finish attract more scratches than a polished one, or is it about the same?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

I would say it attracts far less scratches than polished.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Hwkaholic said:


> I would say it attracts far less scratches than polished.


Thanks. I'm definitely going to do this then as soon as I get a 104 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vette Enthusiast (Oct 31, 2014)

Great looking piece. Hope Sinn considers a bead blasted finish in the future. Interesting that Squale is now offering bead blasted cases on some of their dive watch models. Great look for a tool watch.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Like this one!!


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

That new 104 is a looker! Although I personally prefer it to be brushed instead, but boyy... what a transformation you have done to it..in a good way! Grats!


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

commanche said:


> That new 104 is a looker! Although I personally prefer it to be brushed instead, but boyy... what a transformation you have done to it..in a good way! Grats!


Duarte also does brushing. I have a Citizen Nighthawk that I may send to him to get redone.


----------



## feltharg (May 5, 2013)

someone post a pic of brushed 104 pls 
i do think the tool/military spirit of this watch goes somewhat better with matte finish, ie sanding/blasting, brushing...
i like it, now make Sinn sell these...


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Just buy one and send it to Duarte to have it refinished!


----------



## jmode81 (Jan 6, 2014)

That looks really good! I too am interested in seeing how the 104 looks with a brushed finish.


----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)

Nice, it gives the watch a completely new look. But I think I still prefer the OG polished look, because it makes the watch stand out between the bazillion matte tool watches out there. I'm happy the 104 doesn't conform to every design convention in the aviation-watch-design-book.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

I suppose I prefer the brushed or blasted because I can't stand smudges, finger prints and hairline scratches. The Blasted still has a nice sheen to it and still offers a subdued yet classy appearance that can be dressed up or down.


----------



## Squiddo (Mar 2, 2009)

Looks AHM-MAZE-IN. Nice taste


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Hwkaholic said:


> Total with insured shipping each way was $82.50.


How'd you ship it insured so cheaply?!! ;-)


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Insurance was $20'ish from my end. Duarte will send an invoice for the return shipping. He uses a business type insurance that is cheaper.


----------



## pampermypam (Jun 14, 2006)

Real clean!


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

It's for sale if anyone is interested!


----------



## phunky_monkey (Dec 9, 2008)

Look stunning mate, thanks for sharing.


----------



## ormondgators (Nov 3, 2014)

if the watch is under factory warranty does this void it?


----------



## semiotech (Dec 1, 2013)

If you did this to a tegimented watch, would that strip the tegimented layer? 

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

semiotech said:


> If you did this to a tegimented watch, would that strip the tegimented layer?
> 
> Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


There is only one way to find out!!


----------



## up1911fan (Jan 5, 2016)

Look's great. A 104 is on my short list.


----------



## speedbird_500 (Apr 1, 2009)

NEWW just did some work for me and it was flawless. Door to door, less than a week turnaround.


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

semiotech said:


> If you did this to a tegimented watch, would that strip the tegimented layer?


from what i gather, blasting the tegimented (sinn's own name for the kolsterizing process) piece should not affect the infused carbon layer, just as blasting does not affect the chromium oxide layer that gives stainless steel it's rust-resistant properties.
Specialty Stainless Steel Processes (S3P) - Bodycote plc


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Sending my 104 off to NEWW to be blasted. Will post pics when it comes back.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

ViperGuy said:


> Sending my 104 off to NEWW to be blasted. Will post pics when it comes back.


Make sure that you send him a message to install the bezel insert exactly how it is from the factory. He installed mine way off. Not a difficult fix by any means, but worth noting!!


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Will do! Thanks for the heads-up. 


Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


----------



## Horatio (Jul 15, 2009)

Hwkaholic said:


> It's for sale if anyone is interested!


You sold that beautiful watch!? Resale is always the question when modifying a watch but almost everybody here liked this. How did that sale go? I saw the ad but no price now.

It doesn't make sense to me for a tool watch to be shiny. The steel on these picks up small scratches fairly easily too. Sure, Sinn offers many brushed/blasted tool watches but with all the variations of the 103 (plus the 104) you'd think they'd offer it with non-shiny finishes other than titanium, especially since it's one of their more affordable tool watches. I don't think many buy these for the bling factor. This is how I'd prefer by blue 103 A Sa B but resale is an unknown. Maybe I'll try this after the warranty expires.


----------



## wedgehammer (Jun 10, 2008)

Wow, very nice! Would you know if it's very close to the Sinn factory bead blasted finish? Would love to try that as nobody I know offers bead blasting in Singapore, only sand blasting which is not nearly as nice looking


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

Adamnz said:


> Yeah, keen to know how it sold ? It was a good look


I don't remember exactly what I got for it, but it sold for around the same price as what they go for second hand. No more. No less than a non-blasted one.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

wedgehammer said:


> Wow, very nice! Would you know if it's very close to the Sinn factory bead blasted finish? Would love to try that as nobody I know offers bead blasting in Singapore, only sand blasting which is not nearly as nice looking


No. It isn't. Sinn uses a much more elaborate process and blasts their metals when they are raw and unpolished. This helps the finish stay. Once a metal is polished, and then blasted, it will have a tendency to wear off or look as though it is becoming shiny again if it rubs against something continually. Albeit, it was definitely a beauty and I miss it!! But I've surrounded myself with unique and hard to find pieces at that moment. Perhaps someday I'll get another 104. But for now, quite content with the watch that replaced it.


----------



## Horatio (Jul 15, 2009)

Good to hear and good info about the blasting.


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

Hwkaholic said:


> I don't remember exactly what I got for it, but it sold for around the same price as what they go for second hand. No more. No less than a non-blasted one.


that's been my experience as well: I've blasted a bunch of watches in the past, most have been flipped: this sea dweller is just the most recent:


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

^grail watch for me right there!! Do you find that the blasted finish wears off?


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

i think that depends on the blast: the aluminum oxide blast tends to be very rough and can appear to get rubbed off. most watches are done with a satin blast, like jack did on the sd, and it can get scuff marks over time, but i've never had the satin finish wear off.
the soarway has an alox blast over titanium:


----------



## SVTFreak (Feb 20, 2016)

The finer the media, the less prone to minor snail trails forming. The courser the material, the rougher the finish, the easier it is to knock the peaks off of the finish. Both will be fairly easy to form those snail trails. 

As far as deep gouges, no different than any other finish. 

I've often wondered why watch manufacturers haven't gone to stonewashing finish. The random pattern of the stones against metal make fine marks virtually disappear as they just become part of the non-pattern pattern (if that makes sense).


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

After dreaming about and hemming and hawing over getting a 104 I finally did last fall. It's a really beautiful watch....too pretty in fact. Too darn shiny. It looks both fantastic and not quite right at the same time. I think this polish dresses it up too much. Sometimes I like it but most often it just seems too much....I wish these came with a fine brush finish from Sinn. I've been thinking about getting it blasted for years even before buying one and I find myself thinking about it all over again now that I have one. My 104 is a fantastic timekeeper....may gain a second over a week. I do not want to mess that up. Does anyone have any input about whether timekeeping will be changed through the process of disassembly and reassembly while a blast is performed? Anybody want to talk me out of blasting the 104? Best place to have it done, reasons not to get it done....etc... Thanks.


----------



## fatherbowie (Dec 26, 2016)

Looks great. I agree, it's how the watch should be from the factory.


----------

